# Have you got your Halloween costume ready?



## Bretrick (Oct 20, 2022)

Here are some great ideas spanning 1900's to 1950's
Copy and paste this link

https://www.vintag.es/2022/10/creepy-vintage-halloween-costumes-1900s-1950s.html


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Here are some great ideas spanning 1900's to 1950's
> 
> [image=https://www.vintag.es/2022/10/creepy-vintage-halloween-costumes-1900s-1950s.html]


Awww, the link doesn't work.


----------



## Bretrick (Oct 20, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Awww, the link doesn't work.


I just found out. How do I delete the post?


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 20, 2022)

.


----------



## Bretrick (Oct 20, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Awww, the link doesn't work.


This is the site I found them on. Though it does not have it's own search engine. 
Fun to look through though


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> I just found out. How do I delete the post?


Do you see a DELETE button at the bottom? If so, press it, then press it again.


----------



## Bretrick (Oct 20, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> .


Try the link on my later post.
Though to find the Halloween costumes with take some looking as the site does not have it's own search engine.


----------



## Bretrick (Oct 20, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Do you see a DELETE button at the bottom? If so, press it, then press it again.


There is no delete button on my original post.
Only Report and Edit


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2022)

OK,  we have to COPY the link and PASTE it into our browsers


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> There is no delete button on my original post.
> Only Report and Edit


wow, that disappeared quick. Usually the delete button stays active for a little while.


----------



## Bretrick (Oct 20, 2022)

Y


RadishRose said:


> OK,  we have to COPY the link and PASTE it into our browsers


Yes I see that works.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2022)

I copied and pasted the link.... wow, these are creepy!


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 20, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Do you see a DELETE button at the bottom? If so, press it, then press it again.


I don't see it.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I don't see it.


No, North, it would only be on Bretick's. but too late


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 20, 2022)

I don't need a costume.  I'm pretty scary as is...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't need a costume.  I'm pretty scary as is...


no way!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 20, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> no way!


You haven't seen my driver's license picture I took today


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 20, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> You haven't seen my driver's license picture I took today


I looked like one of The Adams Family-Mama


----------



## Bella (Oct 20, 2022)

"Have you got your Halloween costume ready?"​I was born ready, pilgrim! I'm wearing my birthday suit. That's enough to scare anybody!


----------



## Bella (Oct 20, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> *I don't see it.*


I've never seen a "Delete" option. Only "Edit".


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2022)

Bella said:


> I've never seen a "Delete" option. Only "Edit".


try it.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I don't see it.


@NorthernLight , were you able to access the website? Just copy the URL and paste it in your browser.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 20, 2022)

Yes. Actually I just clicked the (second) link, and it went straight to the page. Pretty interesting photos!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2022)

Yes, interesting blog.


----------



## oldpop (Oct 20, 2022)

Have you got your Halloween costume ready?​I wear mine twenty four seven.

Here is an interesting costume.



and another



This one scares me.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2022)

oldpop said:


> Have you got your Halloween costume ready?​I wear mine twenty four seven.
> 
> Here is an interesting costume.
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 20, 2022)

I still need a walker, a purple hat, Bermuda shorts, and army boots.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> I still need a walker, a purple hat, Bermuda shorts, and army boots.


Try ordering from Amazon.


----------



## Bella (Oct 20, 2022)

Here are a few more.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2022)

Bella said:


> Here are a few more.


Oh my Dog!


----------



## Geezer Garage (Oct 20, 2022)

I will be going as the elderly curmudgeon again this year.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 21, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> You haven't seen my driver's license picture I took today


You brought back a wonderful memory of my sisters and I.

My oldest sister's license had expired and she didn't want it renewed.  Well, I tricked her and drove her straight to get it renewed.

She was furious!  Said she looked terrible in those pics.

She made a scene, laughing at her photo.  Said she would need crayons to give it color.

She had people laughing like crazy.


----------



## jujube (Oct 21, 2022)

I'm going as a "Karen".....short blond wig and a t-shirt that says "I WANT TO SEE YOUR MANAGER!!!!"


----------



## Bretrick (Oct 21, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I copied and pasted the link.... wow, these are creepy!


They are amazing.
Plus the site has thousands of incredible vintage photographs.


----------

